# Can I use fedora as file server for windows clients



## deepak.u (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi,
Please guide me if anyone having experience on samba to make fedora file server for windows client.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I think this should be about what you're looking for: http://howtoforge.com/samba-fileserver-with-swat-fedora8

Basically you need to set up Samba shares on the Linux machine. SWAT should be fairly easy to use, but editing the configuration files is relatively simple (I just haven't set up Samba shares in a long time).


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Samba works like a charm. Follow the links shuuhen directed you to. I use samba to access my Linux system from an XP VMware client. Works great.

The only thing I would suggest is to turn off the Linux firewall until you get it running. Then turn the firewall back on to make sure that the proper ports are open. I have used my Linux samba to hook up to OSX (even though OSX knows about NFS). There is a M$ download for NFS clients that is free.


----------

